# Can you recommend a movie?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was going to go to the cinema but nothing good on. Might pop down to BlockBuster and see what's for rent. 

Any suggestions? I like scary, the Mrs likes scary-ish but has nightmares about ghosty stuff! :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a bit old now but the remake of the Amityville is very good.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Insidious is worth a watch.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What about the latest Fast and Furious


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Not seen it but the Apollo 18 movies gets some good reviews.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Apollo 18 isnt scary...good film but wouldn't really class it as a 'scary' film


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Girl with the dragon tattoo is supposed to be very good at the cinema


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

mission impossible (cinema) was very poor IMO. The sherlock (cinema) was quite good though. not terrific by any means, but an enjoyable way to spend an afternoon. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

the latest saw movie is good


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

as deano said, insidious is good. 

here a list.
Identity - got to be a film watchng mode and your always trying to figure out whats happening.
Stardust - lovey film that will make you cry also..
Kings speech - not one i would usually go for but really funny.

horror wise - you cant really go wrong with Japanese, i know the subtitles aren't to everyone's taste, but get over that and they are really good. The japanese dont do gore horror, but they get the hairs on the back of your neck sticking up. a few to go for would be. the grudge(ju-on), dark water, ichi the killer. anything by miike takashi (takashi miike) really.

american horror - good old zombie flicks such as dawn of the dead, dog soldiers etc. old school zombie really irritate me as the zombies move at 2mph whilst the people run away and still get caught up!!!!! 

just a few to work off...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Watched a goodun last night. Time to Kill. Very good, based on the writings of John Grisham. Samuel L Jackson, Sandra Bullock, Kevin Spacey and Matt McConaughey. 

Think young white lawyer defending a black man who murdered two white rapists in a Southern State where the KKK is still prevalent. Very good film.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

A Time To Kill is a classic movie, definately worth a watch if you haven't seen it. Also has a young Kiefer Sutherland aswell as the above. Good film indeed.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Black swan was a bit weird, in a good way though.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Black swan was a bit weird, in a good way though.


a couple of memorable scenes in there. :argie: :lol:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Deano said:


> Insidious is worth a watch.


Awesom film :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

These are a bit old but incase you have not seen them worth a watch


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Rise of the apes is a good film


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mystic River
Shutter Island
Shawshank Redemption

Just my 2p worth


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just watched elite killers that was good


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Up. 

Scary as fook if you don't like balloons.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Human centipede


----------

